# NANJING | Nanjing Financial City Phase II | 426m | 1398ft | 88 fl | 247m | 811ft | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Preliminary height: More than 400m http://jssb.njnews.cn/html/2011-09/02/content_994640.htm

Concept image in masterplan render:









Another concept image, this time in a render for the Youth Olympics Center twin towers:









And another one in the background of Shenglong twins









Preliminray render by tvdesign, they drew the tower as a part of the International Expo Center South Expansion masterplan.
http://www.tvsa.com/markets/mixed-use/nanjing-international-expo-center.aspx


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

these are all supertalls, the tower compared to them looks like 500m for me, but yeah concept so the height might change lower or higher anyways. this area in nanjing will be sick nontheless. :drool:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice, another tall Tower for Nanjing :cheers:

added to the Supertall list too !


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

At the very end of Hexi Avenue where the river that flows via Jiangning meets the Yangtse, there will be at least two supertalls. One is will be at least 88 Floors. I saw advertisements all over the metro for the last year.... It will be something like "Cross-Strait New City" or similar. So a joint Sino-Taiwanese thing....


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Concept render of the masterplan. Wow, looks much taller than Suning Olympic Tower (400m), more like ~500m!.









Besides, Lotte World announced something big for Nanjing Hexi, they expect 300m~, but I can't find it. Hope they release some clear stuff soon enough so that we can open a thread for that one too.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Julito-dubai said:


> At the very end of Hexi Avenue where the river that flows via Jiangning meets the Yangtse, there will be at least two supertalls. One is will be at least 88 Floors. I saw advertisements all over the metro for the last year.... It will be something like "Cross-Strait New City" or similar. So a joint Sino-Taiwanese thing....


Sounds interesting. What else do you know?


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

Tried to find information about these, but it is difficult. Just once held a magazine in my hand where they were advertised, but as I cannot really read Chinese, I could only make out that at least one is above 400m and that the higher one of the two has 88 Floors. The second one was similary tall, though not exactly so maybe 85 floors...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ AFAIK, this is NJ's only big project with a Taiwanese company involved:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289079

Do the renders look familiar to you?

In case the adv literaly said "88 floors" (88层), I could do some research to find out. Are you sure it said so?


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

I think it was this one, but I saw a different render...

A larger render can be found here:

http://www.bustler.net/images/gallery/nanjing_hexi_new_town_01.jpg


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ I will ask in Gaoloumi


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

z0rg said:


> ^^ AFAIK, this is NJ's only big project with a Taiwanese company involved:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289079
> 
> Do the renders look familiar to you?
> ...


It is not this one. The one I mean is right at the very end of Hexi Avenue...


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

They can be seen here at this post in gaoloumi right at the top right corner where Hexi Road finishes....

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=616911&extra=page=1

Second post...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Julito-dubai said:


> I think it was this one, but I saw a different render...
> 
> A larger render can be found here:
> 
> http://www.bustler.net/images/gallery/nanjing_hexi_new_town_01.jpg


Twin Towers?


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=642530&extra=page=1

New regarding the towers at the end of Hexi Dadao


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I wonder why they propose all these supertall towers in that area with quite much space in between, instead of more and shorter towers.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Concept render. They didn't credit the source.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the left picture doesn't look as tall as we hope it is.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Just around 400m. But it's only a concept render.


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=662107&extra=page=1&page=5

Should be taller than 500 or 600m? Look at posts 45 and 46


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A decent design. Easily supertall, but not exceptional.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

*NANJING | Nanjing Financial City Phase 2 | +300m | +1000ft | Pro*

Up to 600m according to preliminary press releases
http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2013-11-05/041028620373.shtml


Images, by nevins


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
~115 floors + crown


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

today is quite a good day for nanjing. two projects i thought we might not hear about again, just popped up again and seem a lot more likely now


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

415m, by GMP
http://architecturelab.net/gmp-wins-competition-for-nanjing-financial-city-ii/


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Nanjing City two | 426 m 88fl | 217.5 m 46fl | 186.5 m 40fl | 173 m 37fl | 147.8 m 36 fl| *


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

sunchensen


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

woohoo


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome! Didn't realize it was prep


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wolf_baggio


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Man, this project _could not_ be sleeker. Awesome.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lampardhan


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

U/C?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope so :cheers:


----------



## TheIllinoisan (Sep 1, 2015)

This tower has quite a nice design. The area around it looks like a dystopian hell-hole, though.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

ed500 said:


> U/C?


Definitely not. It is prep. I am not sure where is the main tower, because on the right side has place for one big plot.
In this case in front of us.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.pinsupinsheji.com/h-nd-673.html


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lampardhan


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by maco88


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via nkjnsf


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lampardhan


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

no matter the final design, the location of the main tower is consistently here: https://www.google.cn/maps/place/31...!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d31.9838631!4d118.7147433


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 19 by giftzc


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=870303&extra=page=1&page=38

Could not find the thread so I post it here. Looks like the tower behind the Westin Nanjing is under preparation again. Piling going on.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Julito-dubai said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=870303&extra=page=1&page=38
> 
> Could not find the thread so I post it here. Looks like the tower behind the Westin Nanjing is under preparation again. Piling going on.


Create a thread


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

should be the main tower plot

by dhf3000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by dhf3000


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

the main tower plot:

by nevins

*2019-3-31*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

the annex buildings went up really fast


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by njifc


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tsq


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by nevins

*2019-8-3*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by jasondcrm


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 张居正丶


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Why is this not in the construction section?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Munwon said:


> Why is this not in the construction section?


 :lol::lol::lol:

*2019.11.22.* the main slab has been poured!* Main tower 417m.
*

via 张居正丶


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome, congrats on another 400m+ building U/C :cheers:. While megatalls left us disappointed, buildings under 500m are still flourishing as never before.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by wolf_baggio


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 南京发展


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

What is the final design for this building?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Blue Flame said:


> What is the final design for this building?


*417m*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

kay: Nanjing deserves another 400m+.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

design is reminiscent of Deji Plaza, which is great, wish they would do for a similar cladding as well.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by nevins

*2020-2-1
*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

a four-section Willis tower :grass:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

via 今晚打老虎XQ


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by gouquan














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by nevins
2020-4-12



























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 火炎焱

2020/06/26
















via lampardhan














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by nevins

2020/07/05





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by Mannix-





























*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

someone made a drawing for SSP. Here goes to show why I think the design fits perfectly to Nanjing


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*The building is 426 m. Gaoloumi`s thread says 417m.































by nevins

2020/08/01





























*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 19 by wchen1019


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-09-03 by May


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is already above street level





南京金融城二期C地块416米塔楼破土而出 | - 南京 - 高楼迷摩天族


南京金融城二期C地块416米塔楼破土而出 | ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 火炎焱 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

October 30 by 火炎焱


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Nanjing is going to be the city to watch next year. It should have 3 400 meter + buildings UC and many supertalls. Good times!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

I thought the same. 4x400m+ or honestly, 2x400+ and 2x500meters.In general, the skylane is not very compact.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

It needs more density to stand out.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 火炎焱

2020/11/12























*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by May


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

pardon me for the off topic comment: nanjing will superpass 10 million of inhabitants in 2025   


Nanjing Population 2022


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Increase height just a few feet lol get that 1400' mark on there


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **火炎焱*
*2020/12/01














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 火炎焱

2020/12/13





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by yangsichen

2020/12/24





























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via nevins

2020/12/30














*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

render of the future discrict


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

by 569225589 
2021.01.06


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

It may be an unpopular opinion but to me this is the best-looking supertall going up in China


z0rg said:


> 415m, by GMP
> gmp wins competition for Nanjing Financial City II - Architecture Lab


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its very nice but so many supertalls LOL


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by haczcbh



















by nevins 2021/02/09





























*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

It's nice looking but so many other buildings rendered have the same design. Just not a fan of the box type skyscraper I guess.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like them when they are fat 😁😁😁


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah it's thick enough. A fat boy would be the Tokyo supertall going up lol


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 肯德基怪叔叔 2021/03/18














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **haczcbh*

*













*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Wtf happened to that bus though...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

trustevil said:


> Wtf happened to that bus though...


It looks like a smudge on the window of whatever vehicle the photographer is in.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *今晚打老虎XQ








*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

From a WeChat group, via haczcbh on Gaoloumi:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **xuhelin* * 2021/05/22





























*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hey does anyone have any site plans of the entire complex? Thanks


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^ Post #102?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by @南京摩天汉 *
*
via **Mannix-*

*




























*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

China's Willis Tower


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-29 by andero


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **xuhelin* *2021/06/19



































*


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

*


















Sina Visitor System


*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-04 by ysd007


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 9:*








热火朝天施工的南京建邺区 by 晓看天色暮看云 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

redcode said:


> Panorama of Hexi CBD by Xujx _1013 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 大瘦瘦爱吃肉 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 7









日落时分的城市风光 by 156****5589 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-13 by xuhelin


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-18 by jasondcrm


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 19









2021年9月20日 南京河西天际线光影 by 龙 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-21 by yangsichen


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 25 by jasondcrm


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by REGT2


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-05 by markcool


----------



## HG9 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 31 by njsrs17 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 2 by 569225589 on Gaoloumi:*









*November 13 by REGT2 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

source


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 5 by LS21078 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

please someone tell me that this isn't another 500 meter tower...


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> please someone tell me that this isn't another 500 meter tower...


The sign says it is in the top 500 of something, I just started learning Chinese so idk exactly but it's not written 500 meters haha


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

please, developers, say it will be streched to 499 meters


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> please someone tell me that this isn't another 500 meter tower...


I am pretty sure the character referring to the height is 米, so 500m should be 500米, which is not what appears in the poster


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Zaz965 said:


> please, developers, say it will be streched to 499 meters


No thank you, Nanjing already has 2 500 meter towers under construction we don’t need a third one


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> No thank you, Nanjing already has 2 500 meter towers under construction we don’t need a third one


😭 😭 😭 😁😁


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> No thank you, Nanjing already has 2 500 meter towers under construction we don’t need a third one


That's true! 😂 Nanjing is booming, 2x 500m, 2x 420m, 3x 300m+, some 200m towers, and dozens of 100m high buildings are u/c. Besides, there are plenty of proposed/prep towers... Unbelievable!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> please someone tell me that this isn't another 500 meter tower...


Lol I was afraid someone might see that sign and say this!

I'm pretty sure it says something about how Chinese buildings are in the top 500 worldwide, but maybe @little universe can clarify.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

A Chicagoan said:


> *December 5 by LS21078 on Gaoloumi:*



^^
It says the contractor CSCEC (China State Construction Engineering Corporation) stands as one of the World's 500 Largest Companies.
😂😅

CSCEC builds most of the supertalls in China, its smaller contender is the SCG (Shanghai Construction Group).
CSCEC's masterpieces: Shenzhen Ping An International Finance Center, Guangzhou Chow Tai Fook Finance Centre, Tianjin CTF Finance Center, China Zun, SWFC.
SCG's masterpieces: Shanghai Tower, Nanjing Greenland Zifeng Tower, Jin Mao Tower.

They are the few contractors in China that are able to build supertalls & megatalls.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-13 by 569225589


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 13 by 火炎焱 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-18 by leobati


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 27 by haczcbh on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-20 by 火炎焱


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-02 by lampardhan


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/09/22 by 火炎焱


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@ed500, thanks for posting


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 11:*








灯火掩映暮色中的城市 by SpiritXG on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-19 by 火炎焱


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Posted by 火炎焱 on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-14 by 火炎焱


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, cladding


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/11/22 by jasondcrm


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by 大瘦瘦爱吃肉


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-10 by 火炎焱


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, cladding on the main building


----------

